

Tips for Startup Companies - bootload
http://philip.greenspun.com/business/startup-tips/

======
wpietri
That is quite a bit of sound advice.

Two of the items there hit on a favorite theme: closing feedback loops. A)
understanding your customers through direct interaction, and B) hiring people
with P&L focus.

Large companies tend to hire for obedience, willingness to conform to a plan,
and ability to please one's boss. All of those things are dangerous in
startup. Startups don't have a sustainable income stream, and just can't
afford to carry too many people who don't pay attention to the essentials.

